# Sign makers



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just bought a new home on the bay, weâ€™d like to hang a nice carved wooden sign on the back patio, something maybe 12 or 18â€œ x 2â€˜. Anybody that wants to show me what you can do and quote a price. Iâ€™m interested


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here you go...

Just having fun with you.... Hope you find what you want...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Hometown Metalworks make some great metal signs. I have the windmill sign

Hometown


----------

